# Watching movies off my pc



## donwmack (Oct 15, 2006)

I am trying to watch movies from my PC on the 922. 922 sees the PC, even sees the folders on the PC that I have shared, but it does not list any of the files on the PC? Any ideas? I used to use this a lot on my D* box and would like to use the feature.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

922 does not support video streaming from DNLA as of yet. The feature will be activated at some point.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I think right now all that is supposed to work is music and pictures... no video streaming yet, but I have to think they will support it one day since I've seen people post excerpts from the 922 manual that seem to imply video as a "coming soon" feature.


----------

